# Boat sinking in Kemah right now!



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Apparently he forgot the plug!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow! Hope they had insurance.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

wow! great pic.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

that sucks, hope no one was hurt.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

flounderpounder10 sent me the photo he's at Cadillac Bar & Grill in Kemah


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

wow!! someone had a few too many!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Cocktail cruise FAIL!


Hope all are okay, seems a bunch of boats were around


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Hope everyone is ok. Boats can be replaced......


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Looks like 2 in the water


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe securing lines to the boat? Not a place to be when a boat is going down you can get easily entangled...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I've forgot the plug a time or two, but thank GOD it ain't been that bad!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*Few more photos*

Here's 2 more shots


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

bye bye boat!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I bet the gw gives them a ticket for no running light on front.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Shhhhh, don't tell my insurance company. 

J/K, I don't own a boat, they all sunk, J/K again!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i can see that the tide's going out.


yesterday, we were at the gyb for the point drum tournament. slopoke and i had just launched his boat, and i was off to park his truck and trailer in the parking lot in the back. 

when i got to the back lot, there was a truck and trailer in front of me pulling into a space as directed by an attendant. when he pulled into the space, he cut it too sharply and clipped a guy's trailer who had just parked in the previous space next to him and broke his right side light on his trailer. he finally parked and got out of his truck to survey the damage.

as he was looking at the broken tail light, his cell phone rang. after a very short conversation, he quickly hung up and hopped back into his truck and tore out forward. as he did, his trailer now clipped the front end of the guy's truck smashing in his bumper on the right side pretty good. i don't even think he knew he did it until the attendant yelled at him to stop.

when he left and i finally pulled in, the attendant told me that the call was from his buddy on the just launched boat calling to say the boat was sinking because they forgot to put in the plug, and they needed to get the boat out fast.

i kinda' felt bad for the guy, and felt even worse for the guy whose trailer and truck he nailed, but it was pretty comical to watch.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i can see that the tide's going out.
> 
> yesterday, we were at the gyb for the point drum tournament. slopoke and i had just launched his boat, and i was off to park his truck and trailer in the parking lot in the back.
> 
> ...


Sounds like one of those. "Should have stayed home posts." We're always torn between a bad day of fishing and a good day at work.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> Sounds like one of those. "Should have stayed home posts." We're always torn between a bad day of fishing and a good day at work.


we got mostly rained out yesterday, but we waited around the ramp for several hours hoping that the weather would clear so we could resume fishing.

the the rain never stopped before the tournament ended, but sitting at the gyb ramp for several hours is a great source of entertainment, to say the least.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

WestEndAngler said:


> flounderpounder10 sent me the photo he's at Cadillac Bar & Grill in Kemah


Sure it wasn't Flounderpounder10's boat going down. You know he just got a boat recently. Just messing with ya Jeremy!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

I wonder how long it will take for some jack ball to run into it. Ive seen some bad stuff happen in that channel.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Sure it wasn't Flounderpounder10's boat going down. You know he just got a boat recently. Just messing with ya Jeremy!


100% positive it wasn't his... I doubt he'd be able to launch it considering it took him 6 min + and trailer never touched water :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> we got mostly rained out yesterday, but we waited around the ramp for several hours hoping that the weather would clear so we could resume fishing.
> 
> the the rain never stopped before the tournament ended,* but sitting at the gyb ramp for several hours is a great source of entertainment, to say the least. *




Absolutely more entertaining than any of the recent movies that I've seen. Most common issues, no plug, putting the trailer into the water too far so that the hull never contacts the bunks, and not driving the boat all the way up onto the trailer and trying to crank it up 3-4 feet with the wench. 
We even saw a guy with a really big World Cat do that one, repeatedly for about 20 minutes, until he finally broke the strap. A loading and unloading course should probably be required with the purchase of any new boat. I actually felt bad for some of the folks that were struggling at the ramp.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

tides going in not out


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

What happend to the bilge? 007 even recomends a backup one with wired alligator clips just in case.....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> [/B]
> 
> Absolutely more entertaining than any of the recent movies that I've seen. Most common issues, no plug, putting the trailer into the water too far so that the hull never contacts the bunks, and not driving the boat all the way up onto the trailer and trying to crank it up 3-4 feet with the wench.
> We even saw a guy with a really big World Cat do that one, repeatedly for about 20 minutes, until he finally broke the strap. A loading and unloading course should probably be required with the purchase of any new boat. I actually felt bad for some of the folks that were struggling at the ramp.


Common Sense is supposed to take care of that Pokey...Seriously! Ya just can't fix Stupid! As for the plugs.......It happens .....:tongue:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Common Sense is supposed to take care of that Pokey...Seriously! Ya just can't fix Stupid! As for the plugs.......It happens .....:tongue:


I ain't talkin' nor admittin' nothin'! :rybka:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

On the plus side, I did see at least one wife back the trailer straight down and just right into the water, and then jump out and strap and tighten down the boat before pullin' her husband out like a pro. Myself and three other fellas all looked at each other and said simultaneously,"I wish my wife would do that!" :walkingsm


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> *i can see that the tide's going out.*
> 
> yesterday, we were at the gyb for the point drum tournament. slopoke and i had just launched his boat, and i was off to park his truck and trailer in the parking lot in the back.
> 
> ...





waderdude832 said:


> *tides going in not out*


And *BOOOOM* thuh Youngsta Correctly Corrected the GREAT MC!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

slopoke said:


> On the plus side, I did see at least one wife back the trailer straight down and just right into the water, and then jump out and strap and tighten down the boat before pullin' her husband out like a pro. Myself and three other fellas all looked at each other and said simultaneously,"I wish my wife would do that!" :walkingsm


I was waiting for... "and when she jumped out, she left the truck in reverse!"

Ha but it would be nice to not have to back down/unload/park/back down/load/pull out every time. But atleast she wants to go!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> And *BOOOOM* thuh Youngsta Correctly Corrected the GREAT MC!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


BOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM

I guess pigs can fly:biggrin: MC was wrong! :help:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Cody C said:


> I was waiting for... "and when she jumped out, she left the truck in reverse!"
> 
> Ha but it would be nice to not have to back down/unload/park/back down/load/pull out every time. But atleast she wants to go!


That would be TXGODDESS her self that accomplished the ole Float the truck game! :biggrin:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

waderdude832 said:


> tides going in not out





catchysumfishy said:


> And *BOOOOM* thuh Youngsta Correctly Corrected the GREAT MC!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Cody C said:


> BOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> I guess pigs can fly:biggrin: MC was wrong! :help:


thanks. i was indeed wrong and was roundly corrected numerous times. :smile:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> thanks. i was indeed wrong and was roundly corrected numerous times. :smile:


 I would have went with the "it went out before you can say it came in. Thats just me!lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> thanks. i was indeed wrong and was roundly corrected numerous times. :smile:


Ahhh....a historic event.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> thanks. i was indeed wrong and was roundly corrected numerous times. :smile:


You were not wrong... the tide was going out, but the boat was floating against it!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Privateer said:


> You were not wrong... the tide was going out, but the boat was floating against it!


motor still running no doubt..

a


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

slopoke said:


> On the plus side, I did see at least one wife back the trailer straight down and just right into the water, and then jump out and strap and tighten down the boat before pullin' her husband out like a pro. Myself and three other fellas all looked at each other and said simultaneously,"I wish my wife would do that!" :walkingsm


My wife drives the boat on & off the trailer. It was easier to teach her how to drive the boat than to back the trailer. She does pretty good too....so long as there's not a sideways wind. hwell:

I've actually had lots of guys say to me, "I wish my wife could do that!" To which I say, "teach her, I did."


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

lordbater said:


> motor still running no doubt..
> 
> a


I'm thinking it was one of those "wind was blowing in harder than the tide was going out" kinda deals


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

slopoke said:


> On the plus side, I did see at least one wife back the trailer straight down and just right into the water, and then jump out and strap and tighten down the boat before pullin' her husband out like a pro. Myself and three other fellas all looked at each other and said simultaneously,"I wish my wife would do that!" :walkingsm


I got a wife like that! We have the lauch/retrieve thing down pretty well.

Until one day...

She was just a little crooked, and I've pushed the boat about half way up the bunks and she decides she needs to get the trailer straight. I can't see what's going on, the boat is in the way, I just hear the truck take a load and feel a "THUNK!" as the trailer gets pulled out from under the boat.

She has no idea -why- she did that as we are looking at the boat beached on the ramp. Thank goodness for keel savers! The engines were far enough in the water to pull the tub back in for a re-do. I just wish I had a picture of us staring at the boat with that, 'what do we do now?' look.

She's just lucky the boat wasn't hurt....:biggrin:

:cheers:

:cheers:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Vee3 said:


> I got a wife like that! We have the lauch/retrieve thing down pretty well.
> 
> Until one day...
> 
> ...


I'm sure what you meant to say was that *you* were lucky that the boat wasn't hurt. 'Cause you know that somehow, it was going to be all your fault in the end! :biggrin::rybka:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Vee3 said:


> I got a wife like that! We have the lauch/retrieve thing down pretty well.
> 
> Until one day...
> 
> ...


Ah, Really? Ya know ya can still edit up 20 min. after your post... now might be a good time to use that feature!


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

I was also at the Cadillac Bar Sunday evening when this boat went down. Kudo to the Kemah shuttle and fellow boater for rushing into action. Has anyone heard of the official cause (broken thru hull or plug)?


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

This reminds me of the guy in Florida . Who ran his boat 8 mile's out in the Gulf without putting the plug in.Sunk a perfect brand new boat. What a complete moron! Stupid is what stupid does. :biggrin:


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

REELING 65 said:


> This reminds me of the guy in Florida . Who ran his boat 8 mile's out in the Gulf without putting the plug in.Sunk a perfect brand new boat. What a complete moron! Stupid is what stupid does. :biggrin:


Maybe they should put the plug above the water level.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sotol buster said:


> Maybe they should put the plug above the water level.


We have a Rocket scientist here!:idea:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

sotol buster said:


> Maybe they should put the plug above the water level.


are you serious


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

they ended up getting the boat today from 3 amigos.....looked to be a newer fountain 23' center console with a black t-top


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

Just goes to show you cannot have too much bilge pump capacity. More is indeed better.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Reminds me of a time someone sunk a boat somewhere and someone told me about it.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

shoulda called a waaahmbulance








i bet someone was crying.........


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> they ended up getting the boat today from 3 amigos.....looked to be a newer fountain 23' center console with a black t-top


Well that right there 'splains it... too much silicone on board sunk it!

*Privateer*


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I think I have supplied a little enjoyment to the ramp buzzards at GYB with my novice loading antics. Last 2 times nailed it on the first shot though. I dont guess its to bad a deal only loading for the 7th time in my life though. Wish I'd have got my graphics after I got the practice though.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Did it look like a mechanical failure (i.e. something break like a thru hull) or was it the plug?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I forgot to put a plug in one time.... Also forgot to pull the straps off the back of the boat... one time. Also had to bail out of a sinking boat... one time. The moral of this story is... Unless you are a complete idiot... One Time is all ya need.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like the floatation system failed.
Thought there were rules about designing so that if flooded the boat is to remain level.


----------



## texasfish2252 (Apr 7, 2010)

*GYC*



slopoke said:


> [/B]
> 
> Absolutely more entertaining than any of the recent movies that I've seen. Most common issues, no plug, putting the trailer into the water too far so that the hull never contacts the bunks, and not driving the boat all the way up onto the trailer and trying to crank it up 3-4 feet with the wench.
> We even saw a guy with a really big World Cat do that one, repeatedly for about 20 minutes, until he finally broke the strap. A loading and unloading course should probably be required with the purchase of any new boat. I actually felt bad for some of the folks that were struggling at the ramp.


The guy wenching the boat up was me, lol. I have always done it that way because most of the time I am bymyself. On top pf that everytime i power loaded I ended up with the boat crooked on the bunks.

As for the guy with the broken strap, the trailer was not right for the boat and he put it to deep in the water.


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

slopoke said:


> On the plus side, I did see at least one wife back the trailer straight down and just right into the water, and then jump out and strap and tighten down the boat before pullin' her husband out like a pro. Myself and three other fellas all looked at each other and said simultaneously,"I wish my wife would do that!" :walkingsm


I've got a wife like that!! Does a da** good job at it too! We can get in & out of a ramp PDQ!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Aggie91 said:


> I've got a wife like that!! Does a da** good job at it too! We can get in & out of a ramp PDQ!


True Dat! Wassup Preston?:cheers:


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

My sweetie usually backs the boat in and parks the truck at the beginning of the trip, and retrieves/backs the trailer in and pulls me out at the end. Very occasionally she'll load the boat instead, but prefers the truck - and even pointedly told me once (only once was needed) that she prefers backing with the truck rather than the Cherokee. Not that she didn't do great with the latter, just prefers the truck. We haul the boat with the truck.


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

Mine does the same, she can do either, but she likes the truck and trailer best. She has even done the solo unload and load before just to see if she could, I have no complaints.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Aggie91 said:


> I've got a wife like that!! Does a da** good job at it too! We can get in & out of a ramp PDQ!


:cheers:
X2 or 3 or wherever we're at.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine just holds onto the bow line until I get back from parking the truck and tell her she can get in. Same thing when we get back and I go to get the truck. It's just better to do it myself.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> Mine just holds onto the bow line until I get back from parking the truck and tell her she can get in. Same thing when we get back and I go to get the truck. It's just better to do it myself.


Less of a chance that you'll be fixing later and will instead be relaxing


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Cody C said:


> Less of a chance that you'll be fixing later and will instead be relaxing


...yes, and I'm trying to keep my blood pressure under control without meds...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I put my plugs in before I leave the house and double check them before I back down. So far, so good. We have a routine... the kids put on PFD's before they get on the pier. They wait for me to launch, then get in and sit down. My wife walks the boat to the end of the pier out of the way while I park the truck. I don't like a lot of excitement at the boat ramp.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> I put my plugs in before I leave the house and double check them before I back down. So far, so good. We have a routine... the kids put on PFD's before they get on the pier. They wait for me to launch, then get in and sit down. My wife walks the boat to the end of the pier out of the way while I park the truck. *I don't like a lot of excitement at the boat ramp.*




Nobody does! I just think a lot of the folks that we see at the ramp havin' so much fun never had anyone teach them anything before they got a boat of their own. hwell:


----------

